# meine kleine pfütze ....



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

hallo an alle und erstmal ein grosses kompliment für dieses forum - man kann sich ja kaum satt lesen 

ich traue mich kaum, mit meiner kleinen mini-oase hier zu schreiben (wenn ich alle eure tollen objekte hier sehe) aber ich denke, hier wird mir am besten geholfen.
unser teich wurde letzten sommer fertiggestellt und sollte eigentlich ein normaler kleiner fischteich werden. jedoch verfiel mein lieber freund robby dem "baggerwahn"  und so wurde das loch um einiges größer als vorgesehen.
lange rede kurzer sinn - ich habe vor, den bepflanzten bereich nun von dem anderen abzutrennen (siehe foto) und frage mich nun, ob jetzt wohl der denkbar schlechteste zeitpunkt dafür ist. ich müsste hierfür nämlich mindestens 70 cm wasser ablassen um eine trennwand zu basteln - der himmel weiß, wie ich das anstelle, aber mir wird schon noch was einfallen ...evtl. teichsäcke? ich müsste dann wieder mit leitungswasser auffüllen und bin eben total unsicher, ob das der wasserqualität schadet (ich gehe mal davon aus).
was meint ihr? 

danke schon mal vorab


----------



## sprinter616 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi!
Ich habe auch im Nachhinein eine pflanzzone abgetrennt! 
Ich habe die Umrandung einfach mit 15-25 cm basaltsteinen hochgestapelt bis knapp über wasserniveau und dann mit 16/32 Lava hinterschüttet und bepflanzt!
Siehst aber in meinem Album "unser Teich in mudersbach"

Gruß tom


----------



## Gladiator (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

:willkommen

ist doch Schick 

Sogar grösser als meine Pfütze 


Aber warum willst du denn das eine Stück da nichtmehr?

die Pflanzenzone brauchts doch...


----------



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe auch im Nachhinein eine pflanzzone abgetrennt!
> Ich habe die Umrandung einfach mit 15-25 cm basaltsteinen hochgestapelt bis knapp über wasserniveau und dann mit 16/32 Lava hinterschüttet und bepflanzt!
> Siehst aber in meinem Album "unser Teich in mudersbach"
> ...




Hallo Tom, ich werde mal einen blick auf dein album wagen 
danke schon mal


----------



## lissbeth66 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Herzlich Willkommen 

Schöner Teich und auch Größer als meiner. Bist Du sicher das es nicht doch mehr als 7000 Liter sind?

Ich würde mehr Randbepflanzung machen aber das ist Geschmacksache.

LG Karin


----------



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

@ gladiator: die zone soll ja bleiben, nur eben abgetrennt, damit mir nicht ständig der schotter, kies etc. in den schwimmbereich reinfällt. die abtrennung soll dann ca. 30 cm unter der wasserfläche enden.
ich weiß eben nur noch nicht genau wie und ob das jetzt die richtige zeit dafür ist.
blöde ist auch, dass die zone ein ziemliches gefälle hat und teichsäcke etc. wahrscheinlich abrutschen werden. na mal sehen.
vordergründig für mich ist momentan, ob ich das wasser jetzt ablassen und wieder auffüllen kann - wegen der jahreszeit! ich bin doch sooooo ungeduldig und würde das lieber heute als morgen machen


----------



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Liebe Karin, ich glaube, er fasst sogar  nur 6000 liter, aber ich kann es echt nicht beschwören. mit der randbepflanzung hast du recht - ich bin ja noch längst nicht fertig mit meinem projekt


----------



## Gladiator (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Aha also nur ne trennwand.. aber trozdem verbunden


----------



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

geeeeeenau!!! 

kann ich das denn JETZT machen oder ist die jahreszeit denkbar ungünstig???


----------



## Gladiator (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

im winter wäre es doch noch ungünstiger?

also brauchst doch nur bissel wasser abzupumpen, dass die pflanzenzone kein wasser mehr hat..


----------



## günter-w (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Hallo Sophie, willkommen in der Schwimmteichabteilung. Ich hab mir mal dein Profil angesehen und bring da dein Wasservolumen nicht ganz zusammen bei 40m² Fläche und einer max. Tiefe von 1,5m dürfte ein Volumen von ca 15- 20m³ zusammen kommen je nach Flachwasserbereich. Wenn du eine Skizze mit Bemaßung einstellen könntest wäre schon besser. Zum richtigen Zeitpunkt kann ich dir nur sagen der ist egal. Das  Wasser musst du so oder so abpumpen. Die Pflanzen am besten in Kübel oder Wannen zwischenlagern. Dir muss auch klar sein das so ein Eingriff in dem Fall ja eine komplette Nutzunggsänderung ist und wie ein Neustart ist. Ich hoffe nur das dein Teichprofil auch das baden zulässt, sonst machst du einen riesen Aufwand und bist am Ende nicht zufrieden weil es nicht so ist wie du dir das gedacht hast. Ohne vernünftige Planung würde ich keinen Schnellschuß wagen. Ich weis die Ungeduld und gerade daher möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen.


----------



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

hallo günter, ich habe mir mein profil auch angesehen und du hast recht, dass da etwas nicht stimmt   hilfe, ich bin ein mathematischer tiefflieger. heute habe ich den teich  nochmal ausgemessen und er ist wie man auf dem foto sieht rund/oval mit einer länge von ca. 6 m und einer breite von ca. 5 m. die seitenwände sind allesamt schräg, also nicht senkrecht, an der tiefsten stelle ca. 1,50 m tief. ich meine mich nur erinnern zu können, dass wir ca. 6 - 7000 l wasser eingefüllt haben.

wie meinst du das, wenn ich den bepflanzten bereich mit einer ca. 40 cm hohe "mauer" abtrenne, wird sich die nutzung ändern? der teich wird von anfang an als "plantschbecken" genutzt und vorallem unsere kinder baden fast täglich darin. es geht ja im grunde nur darum, zu verhindern, dass der grund des "schwimmbereichs" ständig mit steinen und schotter vom pflanzbereich übersät ist (was sich beim temperament unser gören nicht vermeiden lässt )


----------



## sophie2002 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*



Gladiator schrieb:


> im winter wäre es doch noch ungünstiger?
> 
> also brauchst doch nur bissel wasser abzupumpen, dass die pflanzenzone kein wasser mehr hat..



oh ja - jetzt wäre perfekt ... wassertemperatur 23 grad, rein in den bikini 
ich habe heute mal versucht, den pflanzkorb mit den seerosen anzuheben ---> darf ich da gewalt anwenden? freiwillig wollen die nicht raus


----------



## Gladiator (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

ohne gewalt gehts wohl nicht..

darf einfaach nix kaputt gehn


----------



## sophie2002 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

ok - dann werde ich mir mal mühe geben und mir gedanken machen, wie und womit ich diese abtrennung mache.

für vorschläge und ideen bin ich stets offen 

gestern abend bin ich mal mit dem schlammsauger durch die tiefe zone gefeudelt - hilfe, was da alles zum vorschein kommt   .... und ich bin sogar über mich selbst hinausgewachsen und habe zwei gelbrandkäferlarven gerettet 

danke schon mal allen, die geantwortet haben


----------



## Gladiator (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

also wenn nur der sand/kies nicht in die schwimmzone soll...

kannst du ja einfach "Grosse" Steine davor legen, und so ne art mauer machen, mit schlitzen und löchern.. 
und damit unten durch nix durchgeht vieleicht bisschen teichfolie an die steine ran..

ne richtige mauer machen, kannst aber auch  mit mörtel alles schön zusammenmachen.. aber wenn du dann mal die mauer weghaben willst wirds schwer.

steine finde ich sind am besten, holz und der kram sieht entweder nicht schön aus/passt nicht dazu oder vergeht mit der zeit im wasser...

lass dir was einfallen


----------



## Joerg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Ich denke mal der Teich hat deutlich mehr Wasser.
Wäre es denn eine Option einen extra Regenerationsbereich anzulegen?
Den könnte man erst mal anlegen und dann kurzfristig mit dem Schwimmbereich verbinden.
Das Wasser (mit dem Dreck) würde dann dahin gefördert und kann sich dort in Ruhe ablagern und von Pflanzen verarbeitet werden.


----------



## günter-w (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Hallo Sophie, da hab ich was falsch verstanden ich bin von einem Fischteich ausgegeangen bei der angegebenen Wassermenge. Wenn ihr das als Planschbecken für die Kinder schon nutzt sieht das ja anderst aus. Da kannst du den Pflanzenbereich mit Steinen abgrenzen. würde aber hinter den Steinen auf der Pflanzenseite ein Vlies einbauen das nichts zischendurch rieselt.


----------



## sophie2002 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

hallo ihr lieben - danke für die vorschläge. steine mit folie bzw. vlies wäre nicht schlecht, nur weiß ich nicht, ob sich das bei dem gefälle durchführen lässt und mir der ganze mist nicht abrutscht. ich dachte ja wirklich an eine holzkonstruktion - so ne art holzrahmen mit folie bespannen und unten mit steinen oder teichsäcken abdichten. klingt das zu abenteuerlich? ich glaube, wenn man das richtige holz nimmt, sollte das realisierbar sein - ich erinnere mich an meinen lieblingssee aus meiner kindheit und da war ein riesiger schwimmbereich mit holz abgetrennt. wände und boden, alles aus dicken, fetten holzpfosten. und ein riesiges holzfloß, das war mitten im see - mit seilen am boden verankert - all das hat jahrelang gehalten und ist vielleicht sogar heute noch da. 

jedenfalls mache ich mir immer noch gedanken, ob ich diese aktion nicht doch lieber auf's frühjahr verlege. dann würde ich nämlich das komplette wasser rauspumpen, alles schön sauber machen und mehr oder weniger von vorn anfangen. wenn ich das jetzt mache, tun mir all die teichbewohner leid, die dabei ihr leben lassen müssten 

oh mann, hätte nie gedacht, dass mir diese pfütze soviele schlaflose nächte bereitet 

ach ja - noch an Jörg: wegen dem regenerationsbreich. ich stelle nochmal fotos ein, damit du siehst WO der teich ist. ich schätze mal, dass das keine option wäre. es sei denn, der muss nicht auf dem gleichen niveau sein. 


liebe Grüße


----------



## Gladiator (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Also das Holz mit Folie bespannen, dass das Holz nicht dem wasser ausgesetzt ist richtig?

weil ich würde nicht gerade holz direkt ins wasser tun, das verfällt irgendwann, und dann hast alles drin.


lieber 1 mal richtig dass es für immer hält, so haste auch weniger arbeit später


----------



## sophie2002 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: meine kleine pfütze ....*

Ich denke mal, ich werde es mit einer steinmauer versuchen, wie du vorgeschlagen hast und die ersten 1 oder 2 reihen mit folie umwickeln ... wenn das nicht funzt, kann ich immer noch meine holzkonstruktion bauen. 

ich danke jedenfalls nochmal und wenn ihr wollt, halte ich euch auf dem laufenden 

iiiiiiiiiiiiihhhh mir graut so davor das wasser abzulassen  . das wird ne massenbeerdigung


----------

